# I Warned Them



## TERRor (Sep 7, 2010)

I warned the neighbor kids but they didn't listen.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 7, 2010)

Ha HA I need something like that for my yard.


----------



## Kristina (Sep 7, 2010)

OMG that is completely awesome... where in the world did you get it? Is it a replica or real?

I have a skull collection, I am an absolute nut. I need one of those for my display in my living room, lol.


----------



## TERRor (Sep 7, 2010)

kyryah said:


> OMG that is completely awesome... where in the world did you get it? Is it a replica or real?
> 
> I have a skull collection, I am an absolute nut. I need one of those for my display in my living room, lol.



I order them in bulk and paint them. I kustom paint & pinstripe just about anything I can get my hands on.

Here's the hide I made for him. It's still baking in my paint booth.


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 7, 2010)

Too funny 

Out of curiosity, is your little Sulcata always housed on dry paper towel?


----------



## TERRor (Sep 7, 2010)

ChiKat said:


> Too funny
> 
> Out of curiosity, is your little Sulcata always housed on dry paper towel?



No. He's now in a 48qt with coconut fiber and organic top soil. It's his temp home. A buddy of mine who builds custom choppers is making a 4x8 tort table out of sheet metal and motorcycle forks for the legs.


----------



## Tom (Sep 7, 2010)

Those neighbor kids should also brush their teeth more often.


----------



## travisgn (Sep 7, 2010)

kyryah said:


> OMG that is completely awesome... where in the world did you get it? Is it a replica or real?
> 
> I have a skull collection, I am an absolute nut. I need one of those for my display in my living room, lol.



I believe you can get the same one on Amazon for under ten bucks. Just search for human skull. Or you could spend $100+ for one that is a truly realistic replica. (The anthropologist in me couldn't help but throw that out there.)


----------



## Kristina (Sep 7, 2010)

I'd rather have this, lol... http://www.skullsunlimited.com/record_variant.php?id=6138


----------



## Laura (Sep 7, 2010)

Is that the regualr diet or the tort? dry hay? hatchlings dont do well with that.. try feeding him spring mix salad and weeds. I know he is probably sleeping, but he just doesnt look 'happy'.


----------



## travisgn (Sep 7, 2010)

kyryah said:


> I'd rather have this, lol... http://www.skullsunlimited.com/record_variant.php?id=6138



I could go broke on that site, especially the hominid fossil replicas.


----------



## terryo (Sep 7, 2010)

Laura said:


> Is that the regualr diet or the tort? dry hay? hatchlings dont do well with that.. try feeding him spring mix salad and weeds. I know he is probably sleeping, but he just doesnt look 'happy'.



He is scared to death of that big ugly head...YUK!!


----------



## Scooter (Sep 7, 2010)

travisgn said:


> kyryah said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather have this, lol... http://www.skullsunlimited.com/record_variant.php?id=6138
> ...



That was my first thought also when I saw that site a few years ago! lol


----------



## travisgn (Sep 7, 2010)

Scooter said:


> travisgn said:
> 
> 
> > kyryah said:
> ...



A fellow anthropologist or just enthusiast?


----------



## Scooter (Sep 7, 2010)

travisgn said:


> Scooter said:
> 
> 
> > travisgn said:
> ...



I got my bachelors in anthro from UF in 05.


----------



## travisgn (Sep 8, 2010)

Scooter said:


> travisgn said:
> 
> 
> > Scooter said:
> ...



Oh, right on. I'm a fourth year anthro major at Michigan State.


----------

